# perfiles laminados en acero inoxidable



## BRUJA4

Hola a todos.

Espero que alguien sepa de estos términos relacionados con la estructura de una máquina recicladora de vidrio. Necesito saber cómo se traduce al inglés "*perfiles laminados*" en la siguiente frase: 

     - La estructura está formada por perfiles laminados en acero inoxidable

Gracias.


----------



## k-in-sc

By ''la estructura" I'm guessing they mean the framework, and "perfiles" is beams (usually heavyweight) or angle steel/angle iron.
The structure is formed of laminated stainless steel angle bar.
But see what rodelu says ...


----------



## BRUJA4

Thanks again for your answer. It's a pleasure a native American helps me with this specialized vocabulary.


----------



## Cubanboy

BRUJA4 said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Espero que alguien sepa de estos términos relacionados con la estructura de una máquina recicladora de vidrio. Necesito saber cómo se traduce al inglés "*perfiles laminados*" en la siguiente frase:
> 
> - La estructura está formada por perfiles laminados en acero inoxidable
> 
> Gracias.



*perfiles laminados - rolled structural sections //beams.*


----------



## k-in-sc

Just because I'm a native doesn't mean I know this stuff! I just research it as I go. Cubanboy is the expert.
Cubanboy, what do you say about "rolled steel sections"? And what would you do with "inoxidable"?
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q="rolled+steel+sections"
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q="rolled+steel+beams"


----------



## Cubanboy

k-in-sc said:


> Just because I'm a native doesn't mean I know this stuff! I just research it as I go. Cubanboy is the expert.
> Cubanboy, what do you say about "rolled steel sections"? And what would you do with "inoxidable"?
> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q="rolled+steel+sections"
> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q="rolled+steel+beams"



Thanks for calling me an expert, but I'm not. I've previously translated a few texts related to the above context.

Here's what I'd do with ''inoxidable'':

http://www.google.com/search?hl=es&q="rolled stainless steel sections"&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw


It's a real pleasure for me to share knowledge and experience with you.
Regards,
CB.


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Yo estoy con Cubanboy... mi traducción sería:

Perfiles laminados en acero inoxidable: *Stainless steel rolled sections* (yo no usaría aquí structural, puesto que pueden existir aplicaciones diferentes)


----------



## BRUJA4

And what do you think about "*stainless steel laminated bars"???*


----------



## BRUJA4

By the way, thanks so much for you answers. It's very kind of you.


----------



## k-in-sc

I would definitely say "rolled stainless steel sections" rather than "stainless steel rolled sections." A Google search will confirm it, but the reason for the word order is that the more essential the adjective is, the closer it goes to the noun. In this case "rolled stainless steel" is what the sections are made of. They aren't viewed as "rolled sections" made of steel.
Sorry if I haven't explained that very well!


----------



## pacosancas

You did!




k-in-sc said:


> ...but the reason for the word order is that the more essential the adjective is, the closer it goes to the noun. ...


 
Thanks for that! I didn't know.


----------



## pacosancas

BRUJA4 said:


> And what do you think about "*stainless steel laminated bars"???*


 
I wouldn't use *laminated* here, but *rolled*.

Lamination is the process of joining two or more sheets or layers of materials to build another material having better mechanical properties. An example is plywood.

Rolling is the process of manufacturing plates, sections, pipes, etc., by passing a ductile material (such as steel) through a set of rollers, thus decreasing its section and improving its mechanical properties.

In Spanish, you would use the same word for both (laminación/laminar/laminado), but not in English.


----------



## BRUJA4

I suggested "laminated" because a native american told me that... But i guess he hasn't got it right... I realise to be native hasn't nothing to do with having the proper word... Don't you think so? Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## abeltio

Espero no haber llegado demasiado tarde... aquí hay otra opción (del AISC)

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=965890 (*)

en este caso particular yo pondría: 

"the structure (quizás podría ir *frame*) is made of rolled stainless steel shapes"

(*) referencia actualizada: http://www.aisc.org/search.aspx?id=3852&keyword="rolled steel shapes"

Buscando en AISC "laminated steel shapes" no da ningún resultado


----------



## k-in-sc

I think the terms "shapes" and "profiles" are found mostly in translations, when the poor translators don't know what else to say for "perfiles" ...


----------



## abeltio

k-in-sc said:


> I think the terms "shapes" and "profiles" are found mostly in translations, when the poor translators don't know what else to say for "perfiles" ...


 
I am not expert enough to disagree, perhaps this comment should be addressed to the AISC (American Institute of Steel Construction) to alert them that their use of the word "shape" is inadequate and their bibliography in English was prepared by poor translators...


----------



## k-in-sc

abeltio said:


> I am not expert enough to disagree, perhaps this comment should be addressed to the AISC (American Institute of Steel Construction) to alert them that their use of the word "shape" is inadequate and their bibliography in English was prepared by poor translators...



All I can tell you is that the beams or sections themselves don't usually seem to be called "shapes" except in reference to the specific cross-section -- I, H, W or whatever -- which is how the term is used by the AISC.
And by "poor translators" I didn't mean "poor-quality"


----------

